# Video: Jay Leno Review Model Y



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

CNBC - Jay Leno's Garage - June 21:


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Great vid, but Jay was all over the place. There were parts that were giving me anxiety lol ( where he's on FSD and it's prompt him for his hands and he's just ignoring it).


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Great vid, but Jay was all over the place. There were parts that were giving me anxiety lol ( where he's on FSD and it's prompt him for his hands and he's just ignoring it).


I understand. Nevertheless, this half-hour unpaid endorsement from Jay Leno, could well be worth more than the price of a year of conventional advertising produced by Madison Avenue for an automaker. The YouTube video has been out less than a day, and is already approaching a half-million views. There will be more watching, when it actually becomes incorporated into a segment of Jay's TV show.

Those who are convinced by it, will advise their friends to watch it. Demand could explode exponentially. I'm not kidding. Let's hope production can keep up.


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

I don't get what Jay was talking about for much of the video, but I can only assume some older people will listen up and understand what he says. That's great! I am tired of explaining to the television generation that there is nowhere to fill the Model 3 with gasoline.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Curt Renz said:


> I understand. Nevertheless, this half-hour unpaid endorsement from Jay Leno, could well be worth more than the price of a year of conventional advertising produced by Madison Avenue for an automaker. The YouTube video has been out less than a day, and is already approaching a half-million views. There will be more watching, when it actually becomes incorporated into a segment of Jay's TV show.
> 
> Those who are convinced by it, will advise their friends to watch it. Demand could explode exponentially. I'm not kidding. Let's hope production can keep up.


Exponentially? Methinks you may consider Jay to be a bit more influential than he actually is.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Not bad, but a lot of factual errors...


----------

